# Error: OLE DB or ODBC error. An error occurred while processing table The current operation was cancelled because another operation in the transaction



## jersey (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi,
I'm getting the error below when I was running the SQL in powerpivot.
Please advise. Thank you so much.
_
OLE DB or ODBC error. An error occurred while processing table The current operation was cancelled because another operation in the transaction failed._


----------



## mole999 (Apr 30, 2014)

post your sql


----------

